# 24 Hours Places. Food Delivery, Stores, etc.



## Nightshadow

Ok, so a few times leaving some of the bars at Medinat Jumeira i felt like I wanted to go somewhere for a 3 am burger or hot dog or whatever people eat under the influence of much booze. 

My question is, where? I havent found any places. 

Also brings other questions to mind such as, are there 24 hour stores / pharmacies that sell everyday items? 

What about food delivery places? Is there such a thing as a 4 am Subway? LOL.

I know its asking a lot, but I refuse to believe there arent these things. Heck, in Chicago Ive gotten home and ordered a nice big pizza for my friends and I at 5 am.


----------



## Gavtek

I think you can order Burger King/Subway/KFC/any fast food place connected to a gas station 24 hours, you can also get the taxi driver to make a detour past one on your way home too.

There's a couple of 24 hour convenience stores in the Marina area.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Subway I do believe is open 24/7. 

The KFC/Burger King/Pizza Hut/Hardees/etc?? they use the same 800 call in center (you will know as they will have your info when you call them and you have never called before to their 800 number directly  ) all seem to close at like 2 or 3am.

There is a mall style chinese that is 24/7 open on the marina walk but only deliver until ?? like 2 or 3. I am not home so do not have the book marks.


----------



## Nightshadow

Thanks! At least now i know where I can take a taxi to after a decent night of cocktails.


----------



## wonderwoman

Nightshadow said:


> Thanks! At least now i know where I can take a taxi to after a decent night of cocktails.


there is a fish and chip shop that stays open till 4oclock its near the marina walk i think its called the fish and chip room


----------



## Anwaruddin

There's the almaya supermarket near JLT station (marina side)


----------



## Saint Ari

the KFC @ Eppco .. SZR Southbouth by Internet City is 24 hours ... usually swing by there on my home ....

Sorry to disappoint you , no Denny's / Mel's Diner ... that would be nice ... 

If you live in JBR ... the Subway on Rimal is open 24 hours ...


----------



## Maz25

Nightshadow said:


> Thanks! At least now i know where I can take a taxi to after a decent night of cocktails.


Funnily enough, when it comes to getting late night burgers, taxi drivers know exactly where to take you. No shouting or grand detours involved.
Considering that there is a huge 'no eating/drinking' sticker in most taxis, I wonder if this rule does not apply at 4am (never met a taxi driver that has said anything to me or my friends for eating in the taxi)!


----------



## Nightshadow

Is it safe to ask a taxi driver to take you at 4 am? See in Mexico, you could never do this... there is a good 15-20% chance if youre asking where to go, he knows youre a tourist and ends up robbing you in some dark alley... no wallet, no burger and now, no way to get home.


----------



## Elphaba

Nightshadow said:


> Is it safe to ask a taxi driver to take you at 4 am? See in Mexico, you could never do this... there is a good 15-20% chance if youre asking where to go, he knows youre a tourist and ends up robbing you in some dark alley... no wallet, no burger and now, no way to get home.


This is not Mexico & it's not the US. You cannot expect Dubai to be just like home. 

Dubai is a very safe city, no matter the time of day, Muggings are incredibly rare and the chances of a Western chap being attacked are so slim as to be irrelevant (unless you get into a drunken brawl).

There are plenty of places open until the small hours, just not so many in new Dubai. Again, just because you can order a pizza at 5.00am in Chicago, doesn't mean you ought to be able to do so here. You'll find shwarma shops at that time though, as well as a few fast food places.
-


----------



## Nightshadow

Elphaba said:


> This is not Mexico & it's not the US. You cannot expect Dubai to be just like home.
> 
> Dubai is a very safe city, no matter the time of day, Muggings are incredibly rare and the chances of a Western chap being attacked are so slim as to be irrelevant (unless you get into a drunken brawl).
> 
> There are plenty of places open until the small hours, just not so many in new Dubai. Again, just because you can order a pizza at 5.00am in Chicago, doesn't mean you ought to be able to do so here. You'll find shwarma shops at that time though, as well as a few fast food places.
> -


Elphaba come on, I wasnt suggesting that because you can in the US, you should be able to here as well. I think we all realize this is the beauty of being in different countries, exploring the differences. That being said, its nice to compare and ask about similarities. Giving examples from back home so people know what we are talking about is a good way to do this. 

I for one am happy the entire planet isnt all "the same". its the reason I left the US... I hate its pre-formated, template "feel". Traveling within that country is pointless, as all cities that havent been around for more than 50 years, all look identical. Its so boring and drab. 

Cheers and thanks for the info! Now I know I can trust cabbies to drive me wherever to have a late night snack.


----------



## wandabug

Lake City Tower next to JLT Metro Station - 24hr Pizza and Fried Chicken, eat in or take out/delivery.


----------



## jason359

*Really*



Elphaba said:


> This is not Mexico & it's not the US. You cannot expect Dubai to be just like home.
> 
> Dubai is a very safe city, no matter the time of day, Muggings are incredibly rare and the chances of a Western chap being attacked are so slim as to be irrelevant (unless you get into a drunken brawl).
> 
> There are plenty of places open until the small hours, just not so many in new Dubai. Again, just because you can order a pizza at 5.00am in Chicago, doesn't mean you ought to be able to do so here. You'll find shwarma shops at that time though, as well as a few fast food places.
> -


So Dubai isnt Mexico or the US, well I never. Thanks for clearing that one up for all of us. Good job there are insightful people on here to keep us straight.


----------



## jojo

jason359 said:


> So Dubai isnt Mexico or the US, well I never. Thanks for clearing that one up for all of us. Good job there are insightful people on here to keep us straight.



LOL, there are times when it does need to be pointed out and reminders are needed  

Jo xxxx


----------



## Saint Ari

Btw .. nothing here comes close to Lou Malnati's ... 

Uno's comes close on certain days ... There must be a reason why they filed Chapter 11 ..


----------



## pamela0810

Oh wow! Maz25 is now a Mod! :clap2:
Congrats Maz  

Ok....:focus:


----------



## Nightshadow

Saint Ari said:


> Btw .. nothing here comes close to Lou Malnati's ...
> 
> Uno's comes close on certain days ... There must be a reason why they filed Chapter 11 ..



Did they really file for bankruptcy? They are still open in Chicago. They have two main restaurants there, unless they sold the name / franchise to someone else. 

I agree on Lou Malnatis. Its a shame the rest of the world cant taste that deliciousness. Then again, every part of the world has something that is unique to it and you literally have to travel there to have *that* food / item.

In Madrid I had a "house liquer" made of apricot, coffee beans, vanilla and something else. Its all jammed into a large glass bottle, they let it ferment for god knows how long and then serve it to you free of charge after any dinner. Its absolutely delicious and Ive exhaustively searched for a commercial version of it for home in the US... have not found it thus far, as these are made fresh in those restaurants.


----------



## Saint Ari

A couple of Uno's here for nostalgia's sake ... 

"Welcome to Uno's 'peeza'" :roll::roll::roll:



Nightshadow said:


> Did they really file for bankruptcy? They are still open in Chicago. They have two main restaurants there, unless they sold the name / franchise to someone else.
> 
> I agree on Lou Malnatis. Its a shame the rest of the world cant taste that deliciousness. Then again, every part of the world has something that is unique to it and you literally have to travel there to have *that* food / item.
> 
> In Madrid I had a "house liquer" made of apricot, coffee beans, vanilla and something else. Its all jammed into a large glass bottle, they let it ferment for god knows how long and then serve it to you free of charge after any dinner. Its absolutely delicious and Ive exhaustively searched for a commercial version of it for home in the US... have not found it thus far, as these are made fresh in those restaurants.


----------



## Nightshadow

Saint Ari said:


> A couple of Uno's here for nostalgia's sake ...
> 
> "Welcome to Uno's 'peeza'" :roll::roll::roll:


My understanding is Lou Malnatis stole the recipe from Unos or vice versa, I cant remember which. Either way, the big names to remember when it comes to pizzas is Lombardis in NY, the first pizza place in the whole United States, still uses a coal oven to make their pies, Rays Pizza also in NY. 

Unos, Malnatis and let us not forget Giordanos in Chicago!  

Its an age-old rivalry between the two cities, New Yorkers like thin crust pizzas, we like our stuffed, deep dish! Hehe.

Sorry, I know we are going off topic a bit here but had to throw that in.


----------



## Saint Ari

I dunno about you ... but I prefer my pizza thick and stacked ...

I dont like them folded like Origami ... maybe someone from NY has figured out how to make folded pizza airplanes LOL


----------



## Saint Ari

Ok ... all this pizza talk ... ugh .... 

Who's organizing a grub meet @ Uno's?


----------



## Nightshadow

Saint Ari said:


> I dunno about you ... but I prefer my pizza thick and stacked ...
> 
> I dont like them folded like Origami ... maybe someone from NY has figured out how to make folded pizza airplanes LOL


I cant disagree with you man. I love deep dish or stuffed. Especially if made with real ingredients. You know, cheese that actually has flavor, a buttery crust, fresh tomatoes, etc.


----------



## Moe78

can't remember if I've tried Uno's yet, just stay clear of Pizza Hut! I don't know how they managed to mess it up but the UAE has the worst Pizza Hut I ever had.


----------



## Saint Ari

Pizza Hut ... Papa John's ... Domino's .. Shakey's ... 

The Hyundai and Toyota of pizzas ... IMHO of course


----------



## wonderwoman

Saint Ari said:


> Ok ... all this pizza talk ... ugh ....
> 
> Who's organizing a grub meet @ Uno's?


you guys are seriously making me hungry!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Moe78

I don't mind papa john's, haven't tried Shakey's and I like the Domino's pizza dough.

But the Pizza Hut here is just plain terrible!


----------



## Saint Ari

If you like the crust .. then Uno's would blow it out of the water ..


----------



## Moe78

Yup! I remember I didn't have their pizza but did have a burger at Chicago Grill, loved the Mozzarella sticks and mash potatoes too!

Great now I'm hungry too!


----------



## Saint Ari

Chicago Grill? 

Check out the Cheeseburger Pizza @ Uno's ... LOL


----------



## Nightshadow

Maybe if i was homeless and desperate, Id consider eating Pizza Hut. Dominos is right up there with Pizza Hut though, both of those chains are just ridiculous, if it wasnt for their dirt cheap prices, they wouldnt even exist anymore. 

Never had Papa Johns I dont think. 

Im up for an expat dinner, whenever you guys wanna do pizza, Im game! Its funny we are discussing this as just today I asked someone on here for some pizza recommendations. She suggested 2 places at JBR / Marina area.


----------



## Saint Ari

There Pizza Company @ JBR .. halfway decent.. that's my go-to pizza delivery ...


----------



## Saint Ari

Is there a Buca di Beppo @ the windy city?


----------



## Moe78

Chicago Grill is Uno's at least it was in Deira City Center where I had my burger.


----------



## Nightshadow

Saint Ari said:


> Is there a Buca di Beppo @ the windy city?


Yep, there sure is. Or at least there was last I checked. I ate there 2-3 times.


----------

